# Bartow County



## Goose 15 (Oct 27, 2008)

Our club in Northeast Bartow county got 4 Does this past weekend.No Bucks were seen and no signs of rub trees,or scrapes,yet.


----------



## dannyray49 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Bartow  County Cedar Creek Rd*

Killed a big bodied 6pt Sunday morning buck was chasing a doe. His hock were black and I could smell him 25 yards away. His neck was not swollen much. Yesterday around 645p saw another bigger buck from the same  stand he was on a different trail with his nose to the ground trailing Rut is just starting here.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Oct 28, 2008)

On our club in north west  Bartow county. Saturday evening there was a 5 pointer, a big 10 pointer (was chaseing a doe) then on sunday just after daylight a nice 8 pointer was taken just after makeing a scrape.
Lots of horned trees and scrapes are starting to be put down as well.

mike


----------



## Goose 15 (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like the rut will hit us a little early this year.I'll be up there this weekend.I will be doing a little grunting,and calling just to see what happens.Got a doe last Saturday evening.Got meat in the freezer,can be a little selective,now.


----------



## MCBIG (Oct 31, 2008)

hey guys ,
i hunted yesterday morning at my parents place over in kingston,stayed in the woods till 10:45,saw 2  1.5 yr. old bucks 
a basket 6 and smaller 4 pnt. watched them for about 15 minutes
beautiful mornin hopefully somethin bigger this weekend!
mike


----------



## markland (Oct 31, 2008)

Near the airport!  Got a doe Sunday with the recurve, shot a doe the week before with my ML, Sun evening had a nice 8pt 6 steps from my tree working a overhanging limb on a scrape, hit my limb tip on my climber trying to turn the bow over to make the close shot, recurves and climbing stands just don't work well!!! Argh!  Scrapes and rubs all over!  Mark


----------



## Clark_Kent (Nov 2, 2008)

Northwest bartow

only 1 deer deer killed this weekend it was a youngsters first ever kill, it was 4 pointer.

mike


----------



## vol man (Nov 2, 2008)

i saw a young 8 pointer in the bed of a truck at QT in Cartersville Saturday morning.  His hocks were clean and neck was small.  No sign of rut yet in him.

Congrats to the young man that harvested him!  He was excited.


----------



## markland (Nov 3, 2008)

1 of our guys got a small 10 Sat morn, following a doe, his hocks were dark and he stunk!  Heard reports of bucks chasing some does all over, guess a few does have come in heat, but scattered, should get better with the great weather we have.  Mark


----------



## taliaferrohardwood (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't hunt in Bartow, but I seen 2 good bucks atleast 8 points or better fighting yesterday morning. There was a doe standin pretty close by so they seem to be gettin fired up there.


----------



## Goose 15 (Nov 10, 2008)

This past weekend we got 3 Does,a spike,and a nice 8-pointer(northeast Bartow).The Buck was just cruising,but he was starting to turn(hocks)Found a few rubs and a couple of scrapes.Hope the Moon doesn't mess things up for this weekend.


----------



## dawglover73 (Nov 12, 2008)

I shot a doe that was being run by a nice wide 6-pointer.  She wasn't being aggressively run, but being "bumped" along is a better way to put it.  That 6 will be nice next year, or huge if he makes it two years out.  This was a week ago.  I am now seeing good scrapes and the such.  I'd say Monday is when it will all go monkey-poo around there.  I am on  the border of Cherokee and Bartow, not far from the lake.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 16, 2008)

Been seeing rubs and paw places popping up the last couple of weeks.This morning was the first time I seen chasing (aggressive) from 2 different bucks.First buck was chasing at daylight the other was about 11:30.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 16, 2008)

We are struggling to see any movement. Honestly I think our bucks are locked down. We had a lot of chasing and there were 3 bucks killed (115 , 122 , 137) from October 21st thru the 23rd All were tending or following closely and the does were not trying to loose them.. My sons deer was tending a large doe when we spotted him..Very little movement over the last few weeks...FRUSTRATION is setting in!


----------



## Goose 15 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just got home from the club(Northeast Bartow)we took 3 Bucks and 2 Does,this weekend,no chasing,but we did see some scrapes,and heard some grunting.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Nov 16, 2008)

*North West Bartow*

Just got home from helping a member of my club find a 8 pointer he shot this evening. We haven't seen any movement much either especially does so far there have been 10 deer killed and only three of them were does.
Heres a pic of the one my buddy killed this evening. This is the biggest buck he's ever killed



Mike


----------



## Goose 15 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow that's a nice Buck,congrats!!!


----------



## Goose 15 (Nov 20, 2008)

Had a member hunt our lease in Northeast Bartow today.He took 3 Does.He has done that twice this year.We have Does running around up here like squirrels.


----------



## gastrohman (Nov 22, 2008)

Any new updates for Bartow?  North to northwest area?


----------



## Clark_Kent (Nov 22, 2008)

Well it was COLD and there wasn't anything seen between the three that showed up to hunt this morning. I came home to get some lunch and get the wife and kids all camo'd down and armed so we can go back this evening and try to talk em into surrendering. There sure allot more squirrels this year and the fox squirrels have and their little ones, I had one come up a log to the toe of my boot yesterday morning trying to figure out what/where that new stump came from. I've had the Grey squirrels  come close to check me out before but that was the first time a fox squirrel has ever ventured that close.

Mike


----------



## gastrohman (Nov 25, 2008)

Hunted yesterday (11/24).  Morning was a bust, nothing moving.  Rain moved in in the afternoon.  Pretty miserable sit in the treestand but it paid off.  10 minutes before light faded out, 2 does and a fawn stepped out of the pine thicket and fed down along the hardwoods maybe 30 yards from my stand.  Fun to see them.  Was hoping Daddy was trailing behind but no such luck.

Anyone else trying to rattle bucks in right now?


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 27, 2008)

Broke a personal record this morning.Longest I have sit in the stand and not seen a thing (daylight to 1:30).It's a record I like to try and stay away from.

I think I missed the first rut this year.I didn't hunt any during ML or 1st rifle week (first time that I can remember).I think that is when the first one happened.Thoughts? agree or disagree?


----------



## Goose 15 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well we keep getting them here.We now have the total at 24 this year.Deer running around like squirells.Mostly Does.If anyone might be looking for a club next year,(Northeast Bartow)let me know,we might have a few openings,money will be due around late April,early May,let me know,thanx,Goose.


----------



## Goose 15 (Dec 11, 2008)

well,we got 3 more Does last weekend,that makes 25 deer this year.(Northeast Bartow) I'll be out there this weekend(12-12   12-14) and from the 18th thru the 21st.I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Goose 15 (Dec 11, 2008)

I meant 27


----------



## dannyray49 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Bartow*

Goose give me directions to your club. Live on Cedar Creek RD and I may try to run over and see you thanks Danny


----------



## Goose 15 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well,as you all know Sunday(12-14) wasn't the greatest day to be in the woods,with the high winds and all.We only got 2 Deer a Doe and a 7 point,and those are the only 2 deer seen .Hope to be out there Friday thru Sunday this weekend,will let you guys know how it turns out.( northeast Bartow)


----------



## 3397 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Bartow*

I have seen deer every time I went out during October and November. I shot a doe and a nice 14" 9pt in late october.  I was averaging at least three per sitting but December has been much tougher.  I have been three times now and not seen anything.  It appears that they are sticking in the thick cover or along the edges of the pines and hardwoods.


----------



## oldman 45 (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree I havent seen anything in the last 10 days along the river area.


----------



## Goose 15 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well it's over.Hope everyone had a good year,we ended up taking 31 deer off our lease this year(1st year club on this land)25 Does and 6 Bucks.(Northeast Bartow)I might have a few openings for the next deer season.For you guys sending me PM,s,start saving your money,as my members contact me to let me know if they are in or out,I'll be making calls to fill those spots vacated.I will keep you in mind as I look for members.My lease is due by May 10th.But the sooner I get it in,the sooner we can do stuff to make the hunting better.Sit tight,I'll let you guys know as it happens,Goose.


----------

